# Saulosi?



## Abonimablelant9 (Sep 28, 2011)

I need help identifying a cichlid species! Last year I brought a pregnant mother at a fish store. She had four babies. Two look like her (she is the bigger fish pictured... has a brownish-blue color with a yellowish tint and darker vertical stripes). One of her kids is entirely yellow, and another is very dark blue with dark vertical stripes (he's also pictured).

Is it possible that they're Saulosi (one of my suspicions, though the males look different)? Or a closely related species?


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks more like a mix to me.


----------



## Abonimablelant9 (Sep 28, 2011)

chris777 said:


> Looks more like a mix to me.


mix between...?


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

could be a mix of a lot of diff combinations. Do you remember if there were all diff fish in the petstore tank? cuz then the fry could be a hybrid. Saulosi males do not have a yellow dorsal fin, and its been my experience that they have a more blunt front end - not so pointed as in your photos. does the yellow baby have any black on the edge of his dorsal right now? then you might have a mix from a yellow lab and something else. Without knowing exactly what was in the petstore tank where she started holding, its probably gonna be impossible to guess. sorry!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, just from your description of the female I wouldn't suspect saulosi - female saulosi are a pretty bright solid yellow, rather than the drab brownish color of many female mbuna species. If you got her from a mixed tank with no ID to begin with, it will be very difficult to make a positive ID.


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Abonimablelant9 said:


> chris777 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks more like a mix to me.
> ...


Pretty much anything that fish was mixed with at the store could be dad. No real way of knowing for sure. Plus my guess is that the fish itself is a mix of something so really its a mix of a mix lol.


----------



## Woot (Nov 30, 2002)

could be a sub-dom Msobo/Membe deep type of Metriaclima, doesn't look so Pseudotropheus-like to me


----------

